

Scriptster: Make Your Ruby Scripts Nicer - astro-
http://broken.build/2014/11/01/scriptster/

======
bradleyland
This is really great! I find myself dipping in to Open3 (and friends) pretty
regularly in my shell scripts because shelling out allows me to take advantage
of tools that are much faster than working in native Ruby. Ruby is often a
"glue" language for me. I could accomplish the same in a Bash script, but I
never fell in love with Bash scripting like I did Ruby. It's probably a bit
hackish to use Ruby in this way, but it gets the job done and results in very
readable, maintainable scripts.

